# Minijet Filter question



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 24, 2010)

So i have a few one gallon batches of wine going - the pads say they are good for up to 5 gallons - i am assuming that i will need a set of pads for each one gallon batch - no reuse - is that correct?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

That is not true. I have actually done three 6 gallon batches with one set of filters. Make sure your wine is clear of all sediment first, then start with your whites and proceed to the reds if you have different colors of wine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lets see i have a choke cherry, strawberry, peach, apple spice, and caramel crab apple.

So once clear - i should start with the lightest color to darker?

Or is doing fruit wines a different story?


----------



## rodo (Aug 24, 2010)

Keep in mind though that each successive wine passed through the filter pads will take on some characteristics of the previous ones. Also that this will be more pronounced with smaller batches.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

I would still start with the lightest and finish with the darkest. Again the usage you get out of the filter will depend upon the sediment free wine your starting with. I was not a believer in these since my wine was always very clear without it. Well holy molly, the first time I filtered a clear white wine and saw it go from crystal clear to brilliantly clear, I was amazed. Is it necessary to do? No! But if you think you might want to enter a competition down the road, I would do it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

rodo said:


> Keep in mind though that each successive wine passed through the filter pads will take on some characteristics of the previous ones. Also that this will be more pronounced with smaller batches.



I agree with Rod on this!


----------



## rodo (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree lightest first.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

rodo said:


> I agree lightest first.



Rod, I think we need to have a meeting before posting so we can agree!


----------



## rodo (Aug 24, 2010)

I just got done filtering a couple tonight. I needed to filter sterile filter 4 gallons of Rose when I finished that I decided to run 6 gallons of Skeeter P through it. About the first 3 gallons of SP were pretty much the same color as the Rose but by time it finished the 6 it was almost the color it was when I started and like Dan said perfectly clear.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah - it does add a brilliant shine to it - i have done the last batches with it - but they were large batches - this is the first year doing fruit and small batches.

As always - thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Rod, I think we need to have a meeting before posting so we can agree!



Yes,
You BOTH need to have a meeting on how and why you agree to agree with each outer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yes,
> You BOTH need to have a meeting on how and why you agree to agree with each outer.



Geeesh Tom I don't know if I agree or disagree with you on that.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my!
does that mean that you can go both ways then??


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Oh my!
> does that mean that you can go both ways then??



Oh man - that is going to open the flood gates for some discussion


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Oh man - that is going to open the flood gates for some discussion


Dan started it .. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Oh my!
> does that mean that you can go both ways then??



Ahhh NO! I still do it straight by the book the way you and Wade taught me but I am tolerent of those who wish to do it differently. After all, we are all looking for the same result. Something that will put a smile on our face!


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

And U do just by this thread !


----------

